# Over hang?



## Robcar (Jul 15, 2015)

Does anyone know the overhang distance on a 2008 Scout please?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

By scaling off a photograph I get 2.580 mtr.
That is from the centre of the rear axle (wheel) to the extreme rear of the vehicle.


Interesting to see if somebody actually measures one!!


HTH:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

How long is a piece of string:-

http://www.auto-trail.co.uk/media/downloads/brochures/2008 tech spec.pdf


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

http://scoutingmagazine.org/issues/0909/a-fat.html

The one on the left has a bigger overhang lol.


----------

